# First Salmon on WSM



## Rathog23 (Apr 14, 2019)

First attempt at salmon on WSM. I used the Brown Sugar Rub recipe from TVWB.
 A couple of learning points :
 The recipe says to let the temp come down to 325 even though it didn't get that high. I suspect that using the garden hose with spray attachment wasn't the best way to add water to the bowl after assembling the smoker. There seems to have been some overspray that may have damped the coals a bit.

I used three chunks of apple wood which seemed to be plenty.

Compared to a direct probe stuck in the portal on the side, the dome thermo seems to be about 30 degrees higher. The probe is a cheap grocery store model so, I'm not sure on the accuracy.  Am planning on a remote thermometer in the near future once I decide which one to get.

The salmon was still delicious !

http://virtualweberbullet.com/salmon1.html


----------



## Jonok (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks good.
Did you brine first, or just rub immediately prior to smoking?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks really good, try basting it with honey or maple syrup towards the end. That way you won't get the unmelted suger.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Rathog23 (Apr 14, 2019)

Jim kraatz said:


> Looks good.
> Did you brine first, or just rub immediately prior to smoking?


Dry brine as in linked recipe.


----------

